# I'm thinking of buying a Collie x Cocker Spaniel, Help?



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

Well i'm thinking of buying a Collie x Cocker Spaniel, And really not sure, I want one for a little companion for my JR, So if anyone could give any help/advice it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Why a mix of the two? If the cocker side is working, you'll have real trouble on your hands. a working cocker is like a border collie, so two collie minds in one dog will make it a real handful. why not one or the other?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Depends on the nature of your JRT really, is it for him oyu are considering another dog, or is the real reason that you would like another!!

Was it an accidental mating, please don't think that I am being rude by asking that!


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Depends on the nature of your JRT really, is it for him oyu are considering another dog, or is the real reason that you would like another!!
> 
> Was it an accidental mating, please don't think that I am being rude by asking that!


My JR is a big softie, She will get on with anyone, And it's for her.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

how old is your JR?


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> how old is your JR?


1year - 9months.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline.M said:


> My JR is a big softie, She will get on with anyone, And it's for her.


I seriously believe that if dogs have got plenty of human companionship/stimulation that they really do not need another canine friend!

That said depending on the age of your JRT taking on an older dog could be an idea!
regards
DT


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have a look in your local rescue center and see if they could match you and your JR up with another dog. They will ask you questions about your family lives and your dog you have now. they have dogs and they will be able to tell you what temperment each of their dogs have. Just a suggestion.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont know anything about jrt as such but i do know for example the springer do, do better 2 or more if this is the case with a jrt then i can understand your reason for wanting a companion for her/him, what i dont undersand is why you want the mix you are looking at a cocker x collie will be seriously hard work why not go for one or the other.


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

That's the thing, I didn't say I wanted to buy the puppy, I was thinking on it & was asking.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Caroline.M said:


> That's the thing, I didn't say I wanted to buy the puppy, I was thinking on it & was asking.


A friend of mine has 2 jrt's and they are great friends together. Good luck whatever you decide on, sure your dog will love his playmate.


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> A friend of mine has 2 jrt's and they are great friends together. Good luck whatever you decide on, sure your dog will love his playmate.


Yes, We was looking for a JR puppy, But noone does them around Nottingham anymore.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

my friend bought a JRT not that long ago and we live in nottinghamshire


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Not being funny, but what exactly is your reason for wanting another dog? As a companion for your other dog really isn't a good enough reason in my eyes. You should be getting one because YOU want one.

I presume you have seen a litter or an adult dog that you like?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Buggles said:


> Not being funny, but what exactly is your reason for wanting another dog? As a companion for your other dog really isn't a good enough reason in my eyes. You should be getting one because YOU want one.
> 
> I presume you have seen a litter or an adult dog that you like?


We got another dog because our other dog needed one, she is as much loved as any of the dogs we have ever owned.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Getting another dog as a companion is a bad idea. If you want two dogs, and are getting it for yourself, then fair enough, but your current dog has all the companionship it needs with you.


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

Pease consider going to a rescue centre instead of buying a puppy/dog. They will match u with theperfect dog for you and your lifestyle xxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Getting another dog as a companion is a bad idea. If you want two dogs, and are getting it for yourself, then fair enough, but your current dog has all the companionship it needs with you.


I think it depends on the dog and if a dog has been used to a companion. I dont always think human interaction is all they need some live perfectly well like that but when you have had more than one dog and seen the interaction between them its amazing i could watch them for ages. When we let one off the lead and he waits for her to be let off and they run into the fields together one disapears and the other goes seeking them out its lovely i dont think human interaction is anything like it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We got a second dog for 2 reasons - 1stly we wanted a second dog and 2ndly we thought it would be nice for Zipper to have some company when we weren't around.
Watching them play together is an absolute joy so is seeing them snuggled up asleep together.

A second dog is a lovely idea, your JRT is a good age to introduce another dog he's got past that teenage stage 

Sorry I don't own a collie, spaniel or JRT  so not sure how to advice on what dog would be best for you.
But if you have a JRT then another one makes sense.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

ive never heard of a collie cocker mix - there is a huge size difference so unless you know someone with them it wouldnt have been my first choice of dog? It will be mad crazy though - and probably a tester to train id guess. Love you to death but drive you mad along the way type of dog


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> It will be mad crazy though - and probably a tester to train id guess. Love you to death but drive you mad along the way type of dog


I knew someone who had one, died of cancer at six, very sad, but that is good description of him.
As a pup totally unstoppable, huge energy and never quite managed recall properly ever, he thought it a great game with everyone trying to get hold of him again.
He was, collie in colour black and white, spaniel face and ears, spaniel front paws and stockier legs, but back legs like a collie. Size of a collie.
He was a great dog, a bit of a character.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with getting a second dog as a companion, and I say, go for it  I know a collie X springer (not cocker), and she is such a lovely friendly dog. Although she does need an awful lot of exercise, but she's not crazy, she's lovely. And beautiful too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd have to agree that most dogs don't appreciate another new dog, it is usually down to us wanting another dog that we get them. Although once another dog has settled in, they do usually make the best of friends. 

Can I also say why not have a look at rescue? Unless there's a very good reason for breeding, whether pedigree or not, and relevant health tests have been done, in this case for both breeds, I wouldn't support this type of breeder by buying from them.


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with getting a second dog as a companion, and I say, go for it  I know a collie X springer (not cocker), and she is such a lovely friendly dog. Although she does need an awful lot of exercise, but she's not crazy, she's lovely. And beautiful too.


Thanks for that  Probaly the best comment on this thread 
My dog has been used to company from cats/dogs and my dog really loves it, And it is a joy too see her play with other animals. If I wanted the puppy, I would say I wanted it, But I haven't i've said a companion for my dog. 
So thank-you for the positive comments  x
And yes I think I will go and look in at a rescue centre


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's great, rescuing a dog can be so rewarding, all of mine have been rescues, and they will let you take your current dog along to ensure you find a dog they will be comfortable with each other.

I've always had a pair of dogs, as companions to myself and each other. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------

